# A wet nose, flying ears and a long tongue...



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Today at an old Chinese Cemetery....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a happy and beautiful dog you have! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures, how old?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

She's a beautiful dog and hasn't she grown!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

She is so gorgeous and just full of life! Love her!


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi everybody. Thanks for your compliments 

She is 4 1/2 month old and full of life. She's really enjoying her life with us ( even we're living in a big city and in an apartment ).

Trying to keep her and our life interesting


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow so many great pictures!! The last one has to be my favorite! She is a beauty!! Glad to hear all is well with Vida!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

La Vida, when I get a chance to grab them off my old laptop, I'll post some pics of Astro when he was younger................. I think the resemblances will make you smile   Astro is long ears, wet nose, long tongue too and I have a pic taken front on when running and he and your girl look sooooooo much alike..............  Naturally, I think your girl is of course stunning looking............


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

look familiar?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wouldn't it be awkward if Vida came back with a bone! lol!, great pics


----------

